# Help with determining puppy/adult dog's age?



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone --

I found a rescue in my area that has a German Shepherd female and will be going to see her tomorrow afternoon. However, on her description, it states that she's 7 months old. From the pictures that I've seen of her and from my background with these dogs I feel that she is possibly much younger than this. She seems to be going through that cute awkward stage that the GSD breed goes through but I thought I'd get everyone's opinion on here as well. 

I am so anxious to go and see her tomorrow I know I'll probably fall in love right away :wub: I miss having a German Shepherd in the home.

Anyway my question to all of you is, judging by these pictures do you agree with me and think she's younger than 7 months? If so, how old do you think she is?



























Will love her no matter what age she is


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have a picture of her standing up? From these picture's here I'd estimate her to be closer to 5 months-but a picture of her standing up would enable me to give a better guesstimate.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

No unfortunately these are the only pictures I have of her that were posted by the rescue. I'm going to visit her later this afternoon and if the rescue allows me I'll try to take some photos of her standing up. 

I agree with you I thought around 5 months as well. Anyone else have any guesses?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Neighbor down the street has a 4 mos old male that looks like her...go for it regardless if she fits your needs.


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

My puppy is 4 1/2 months and she looks the same. I would say she is 4 - 5 months old.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Keep in mind those pictures may be a couple months old. If the pup has been seen by a vet, they should know for sure about how old she is within a month or so at that age, because at 5 months they still typically have puppy teeth and by 7 months all adult teeth are in.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The pictures might not be very recent. I fostered a puppy and had to constantly update his pics because he looked different almost from week to week. It may be that she' 7 months now but was younger when the pics were taken.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I went and visited her today and turns out she uses cats as chew toys so she wasn't a good fit for us  my partner is so upset because this is the 3rd dog we've looked at the first 1 asked us to buy a crate for the dog which we did and then the owner disappeared and the 2nd one the foster decided to keep him so we're getting a bit discouraged


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Take your time, a good match takes time!!
You can also get in touch with breeders who sometimes will foster for rescues, or have a dog that has grown up, and not fit into their breeding program. 
You could foster for now as well, get a relationship going with a rescue, then either be a foster failure or wait until the right dog comes along.
By the way, that pup could be trained to not use kitties as chew toys. Many pups will try to chase cats, they _can_ be trained to learn it is unacceptable.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey, the right do is out there! These others just weren't right.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Take your time, a good match takes time!!
> You can also get in touch with breeders who sometimes will foster for rescues, or have a dog that has grown up, and not fit into their breeding program.
> You could foster for now as well, get a relationship going with a rescue, then either be a foster failure or wait until the right dog comes along.
> By the way, that pup could be trained to not use kitties as chew toys. Many pups will try to chase cats, they _can_ be trained to learn it is unacceptable.


Of course but the "rescue" was a woman working out of her house and I felt like she wasn't informed on the breed; she had stated she'd never had a GSD before. I told her that GSDs do have a prey instinct but can learn to live in cat homes. My mom had Siamese as I was growing up and our GSDs never hurt them.

Unfortunately there really are no rescues in my area. The one that I did contact my partner called and she heard his accent and that was the end of the road for us...wouldn't even give us any information about the dogs.

I'm willing to adopt from afar if a transport is set up and just posted that in the Urgent section here but a lot of people are telling me just do local or no one would transport one to me. 

Like I stated there it's hard to deal with rescues here because we really are starting from scratch; we have no references here because we're not from this country so they overlook us.

Not wanting to get discouraged but it's happening


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are there any GSD clubs in your area? 
Getting with a group that knows the breed is helpful, many times we know of local dogs needing homes. Another way to try for the right one to enter your life


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Are there any GSD clubs in your area?
> Getting with a group that knows the breed is helpful, many times we know of local dogs needing homes. Another way to try for the right one to enter your life


Unfortunately, no. I found one supposedly in my city but no contact info, no website. Another one north of here the number is disconnected. That's why I am willing to update out of state dogs that are already on line to be transported.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes driving an hour is normal for going to clubs.


----------



## arabian_nights (May 19, 2011)

Hopefully I can find a working number or get in contact with someone. I'm just so new to all of this rescue/club/canine organization stuff we a little bit in Egypt but not like here.


----------

